
The simple life hack you probably won’t follow - jonobird1
https://medium.com/the-bird-nest/the-simple-life-hack-to-focus-you-probably-wont-follow-1b82f664e91e#.x5vlt3mfo
======
HoopleHead
Can't believe I wasted time reading that crap, instead of getting on with some
work.

------
galazzah
Well thats one way to put it

